# Magia por categorías > Mentalismo >  truco de magia - leer la mente

## magicandrew100

Hola todos este es mi segundo video y es de leer la mente del espectador que vee el video espero que os guste y gracias saludos

----------


## Prendes

Lo primero: si vas a subir un vídeo así, cuida las faltas de ortografía

Lo segundo: vas muy rápido, antes de que dé tiempo a pensar el país y el animal ya das la respuesta.

----------


## magicandrew100

he puesto que le den pausa para que lo pensara

----------


## Sr.Mago

Lo mismo que Prendes: hay faltas de ortografía como "are" que debería ser "haré" y "empezemos" que debería ser "empecemos"... 
Lo de la velocidad del texto también, pasa muy rápido, ni siquiera se alcanza a leer eso de Pausarlo, cuando ya esta la respuesta, si quieres dejarlo deberías arreglar eso...

Con respecto al juego en si, es bueno, aunque esta un poco sobrexplotado, pero si se lo haces a alguien que no lo conoce y cuela, igual se sorprendería, como los otros que hay de ese tipo...

----------


## Edo Sánchez

Yo habia pensado en Djibouti y en una jirafa pero bueno...Ademas lo mismo que el resto , este es el tipo de juegos que todos los profanos se saben, me resulta dificil creer que puedas engañar a alguien con este juego.

----------


## nyper

La verdad que son cosas para ayudar.... Pero con "trucos" de este calibre... No vas a llegar lejos...  Si deverdad te gustan estas cosas, lee un libro... Por ejemplo el corinda...  :Smile1:

----------


## renard

Jaja pues conmigo ha colado.

----------


## Tracer

Estoy de acuerdo en que no debemos menospreciar al profano... pero desde que entre en este foro veo una sobrevaloracion de él, que impresiona... todo el mundo conoce el fp, todo el mundo conoce el hi, todo el mundo conoce.... nunca he visto a nadie que relacionara mi juego de pañuelos... si, si, pañuelos, con un fp, o una levitacion de un anillo con un hi... vale que no son idiotas, y si le muestras el fp te van a cazar, pero tampoco todo el mundo se dedica a mirar como se hace esto o lo otro en youtube...

----------


## Adrian Gómez

Jajaja pues yo si le púse pausa y funcionó jaja me gustó. :D

----------


## nyper

Tracer: no te as equivocau de hilo? xD pero bueno, te contesto, no todo el mundo lo conoce... Pero si que hay gente que de pequeño le interesaba un poco, y gracias a youtube.... Pues eso, aunque yo admito que mis primeros trucos eran de youtube, y alguna vez que iba a comprar un dvd de ellusionist o theory 11, lo mire en youtube, vi que no me gustaba como se hacia, y no lo compre... Pero yo opino que deberian quitar todo lo de youtube... No se que es lo que buscan los que revelan todo... Aun asi hay magia de un gran nivel, que jamas llegaran a comprender  :Smile1:

----------


## logos

Yo estoy con Tracer. Se sobreestima el conocimiento mágico del espectador muchas veces. Eso hace que el artista, en ocasiones, busque técnicas rebuscadas cuando algo sencillo haría el "trabajo sucio" que nos interesa. Ejemplo sencillo: "Reacción emocional" de Vernon es una obra maestra de sutileza y estoy seguro que muchos espectadores conocen el principio que se utiliza. Pero la presentación lo hace totalmente invisible. La palabra clave es "presentación". Aunque el espectador haya oido hablar de FPs, uñ**** y demás herramientas no hay motivo para que los asocie con la actuación presente si se maneja correctamente la presentación.

Sobre el efecto del vídeo sólo tengo que decir que la primera vez que me lo hicieron me dejo de boca abierta. Al poco tiempo lo sometí a riguroso análisis y descubrí el secreto. Pero el asombro inicial fue genuino. En lo particular prefiero algo dónde el espectador no dependa de su habilidad aritmética.

----------


## nyper

hombre... yo tengo amigos que me han hecho trucos de magia de cuando eran pequeños, y algunos no son tan malos.... por ejemplo varios conocen la CG, pero si lo camuflas bien, no se dan cuenta....
lo de "reacción emocional" es el titulo del libro? porque no lo encuentro :s

----------


## GIMMICK

> hombre... yo tengo amigos que me han hecho trucos de magia de cuando eran pequeños, y algunos no son tan malos.... por ejemplo varios conocen la carta guia, pero si lo camuflas bien, no se dan cuenta....
> lo de "reacción emocional" es el titulo del libro? porque no lo encuentro :s


http://www.magiapotagia.com/f23/bibl...78/index3.html

*CARTOMAGIA FACIL VOL. I Y II*

*AUTOR: ALFREDO FLORENSA CASASÚS*
*EDITORIAL: MARRÉ*
*PRECIO: 18 € CADA TOMO*
*PÁGINAS: MÁS DE 350 CADA UNO*
*I.S.B.N: 84-85060-46-6* 




> *PRIMERA PARTE:* 
> 
> *Juegos sin preparación* _Veinticinco juegos que pueden ser realizados de manera impromptu. A destacar por un servidor “Reacción emocional” del gran Dai Vernon, “La carta detective” y “Unas cara arriba y otras cara abajo._


Gracias por el apunte Logos...!  :Wink1:

----------


## nyper

Muchas gracias por la info... Me gusta mucho leer todos los libros que puedo...  :Smile1:

----------


## chacariz

Este efecto lo he utilizado cuando he actuado en una escuela de secundaria y la verdad como inicio se da muy bien.

Saludos Mágicos.

----------


## nyper

¡Aquí va un pequeño ejercicio de cálculo mental!

¿Listo?

Este cálculo debe ser realizado mentalmente y rápidamente, sin calculadora,
ni papel ni lápiz.

Sea honesto, haga los cálculos mentalmente...

Tienes 1000, sumale 40. Sumale 1000 más.

Agrégale 30 y nuevamente 1000.

Sumale 20. Sumale 1000 y añádele 10.

¿Cuál es el total?

...

...

(la respuesta está abajo)

seguro que el resultado no es el que piensas, verificalo con una calculadora 

______________________________________________
Rápido e impresionante:

Cuente cuantas letras "F" tiene el texto siguiente.

Sin usar el mouse. No vale pasar el ratón por encima del texto!

Como siempre hágalo rápidamente:


"FINISHED FILES ARE THE RESULT OF YEARS OF SCIENTIFIC STUDY COMBINED WITH
THE EXPERIENCE OF YEARS "

¿Cuántas?

Lea más abajo solo cuando haya contado las letras "F"

¿OK?

¿Cuántas? ¿3? ¿4?

...

...

Errado, son 6.

Otra vez te pille eh? Curioso verdad?
 _________________________________________
¿Se cree diferente?

¿Alguna vez pensó si somos iguales o si pensamos las mismas cosas?

¡Haga este test y encuentre la respuesta!

Siga las instrucciones y responda las preguntas una a una mentalmente y tan
rápido como le sea posible.

NO SIGA SIN HABER RESPONDIDO LA PREGUNTA ANTERIOR

Ahora responda una por vez:

¿Cuánto es...

15+6

...

3+56

...

89+2

...

12+53

...

75+26

...


63+32

   Estos cálculos mentales son no son tan difíciles verdad?

Siga adelante un poco más...

123+5

               ¡RÁPIDO! ¡PIENSE UNA HERRAMIENTA Y UN COLOR!

Siga adelante...

Un poco más ....

...

...

...

*****

ES LO PRIMERO QUE PENSASTE

No lo cambies!

ahora hazlo a otra persona, seguro que piensa igual que tú.




[`copiado y pegado]  :Smile1:

----------


## Pulgas

nyper, dos de estos juegos los hago yo en coles para niños de 10-12 años. ¿Es conveniente que los publiques con las respuestas?
Dejo a tu criterio editar o no el mensaje.

----------


## Prendes

La verdad es que es algo que me llegó mil veces por email, está en un montón de páginas web, algún evento de estos de tuenti...

----------


## nyper

de acuerdo, lo edito, pero prende tiene razón



> La verdad es que es algo que me llegó mil veces por email, está en un montón de páginas web, algún evento de estos de tuenti...


los había visto en un montón de mails y eventos de tuenti y me costo 15 segundos encontrarlos en Internet.
no cuestiono tu criterio ni que los juegos sean buenos... pero pulgas: ¿no están un poco por debajo de tu nivel? no se, es algo muy conocido y de baja complejidad.... tu sabes mucho mas... yo creo que realizar estos "juegos" es perjudicial para ti.... (entiendo que son niños, pero...)

----------


## Pulgas

Muchas gracias por la edición, nyper. Y ahora te explico.
Estos juegos no los considero mágicos, aunque con la presentación adecuada, y dentro de su contexto, sirven perfectamente como introducción al arte del mentalismo en el contexto en el que los meto. Por eso no edité el mensaje. Si hubieses hecho eso con otro juego, lo habría borrado y tendrías una amonestación del tamaño de un elefante  :Smile1: .
Mi nivel es muy inferior a lo que el 100% del foro supone. Pero no se trata de eso, sino de que defendamos al que sabe mucho y al que sabe poco, y MagiaPotagia es un lugar al que se asoman muchos, muchos, principiantes, que sí ven en ello una posibilidad de "hacer magia". No les entorpezcamos en sus inicios.
Por otro lado, de algo tan difundido como el juego del plátano que aparece troceado dentro de la cáscara, Marco ha hecho una versión impagable, un efecto maravilloso y una lección de que, actualizando lo viejo y muy conocido, se pueden hacer auténticas maravillas.
Que algo esté muy difundido en la red, no justifica el que aquí lo aireemos más. Insisto en que no es el caso y que por eso no actuamos desde el equipo de moderación y me limité a comentar que yo hago dos de esos efectos.
De todas maneras, te reitero mi agradecimiento.

(Por cierto, según mi experiencia, el juego de las herramientas, en cuanto a color, funciona casi al 100% en niños, pero baja la coincidencia en niñas. Ése sólo se lo hago a los varones  :Wink1: )

----------


## nyper

ok, muchas gracias por la explicación  :Smile1:  ahora ya entiendo mas...
y muy interesante el estudio estadístico chicos vs chicas....  :Smile1:

----------


## Pulgas

> y muy interesante el estudio estadístico chicos vs chicas....


Se van al casi, casi el de los chicos, pero "_más de niña_".  :Wink1:

----------


## Kigam

*Tambien puedes irte mas lejos o cambiar algunos detalles como hacer que el espectador piense en otro animal y despues que con la ultima letra que piense en un color luego que cuente el número de letras del color y adivinarle el número y despues adivinarle todo lo demas con algo gracioso pero es mi humilde punto de vista saludos
P.D. si esta muy explotado eso*

----------


## Iban

¿Por qué menospreciamos lo que creemos que conocemos? Os pegunto yo: ¿sabéis por qué sucede eso?

Porque todo el mundo responde lo mismo. Sí, pero... ¿por qué?

Ehh... ahhh... este... yo...

Mecanismos como éste son herramientas básicas en nuestro campo. Por mucho que pensemos que son simplonas, bien hechas siguen siendo de utilidad. ¿Qué me diríais del corte en cruz si no lo vieseis hacer a grandes magos?

Pues eso: no nos riamos de lo pequeño, porque lo pequeño es lo que hace funcionar a lo grande.

----------


## moriz04

ah si, este es muy viejo. Ya me lo sabía xD
de todas formas buen aporte, las ganas son lo que importa...
Por cierto, soy nuevo en el foro y tengo una duda rápida: los profanos son los que no saben nada de magia, verdad?

----------


## Coloclom

No es el lugar para la pregunta, pero sí, profano es el desconocedor. el que no tiene o tiene pocos conocimientos mágicos.

----------

